# was ist bei sattelstützen das offset?



## merida-bike (14. August 2011)

hallo!
ich brauche eine neue sattelstütze und bin dabei auf den begriff "offset" gestoßen. wie ich es verstanden habe, bedeutet das, dass man bei diesen sattelstützen den sattel weiter hinten montieren kann.
allerdings ist mir der unterschied zur normalen sattelstütze trotzdem nicht ganz klar weil ein sattel ja unten diese schienen hat und diese es ja erlauben, den sattel etwas weiter vorne oder eben hinten zu montieren.
mag mir das offset jemand bitte mal genauer erklären? wäre toll!
merida-bike


----------



## Laphroaig10 (14. August 2011)

bei einer Sattelstütze mit Offset ist die gesamte Klemmvorrichtung nach hinten versetzt

hier mal zwei Modelle
mit Offset

normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## merida-bike (14. August 2011)

also ist das offset die krümmung am oberen ende der sattelstütze?


----------



## Vincy (14. August 2011)

Offset ist der Versatz an der Sattelstütze, wird gemessen ab Mitte (Nulllage) des Sattelstützenrohrs. Der Verstellbereich am Sattelgestell ist unabhängig davon.
Wenn du zB ein Offset von 20mm hast, dann kannst du den Sattel/Sitzposition um 20mm *mehr nach hinten* verlagern.
http://www.radlwiki.de/index.php/Sattelst%C3%BCtze


----------



## olafxtr (14. August 2011)

hallo vincy

ihr sprecht hier von offset, den versatz des sattelstützen- kopfes nach hinten.
ich kannte bisher nur den begriff sitback von meiner fsa k force, der das selbe beschreibt.
ist doch so, oder nicht?? die bezeichnung ist wohl bei den herstellern unterschiedlich.

mfg
olaf


----------



## merida-bike (15. August 2011)

also so wie ich das sehe, brauche ich eine sattelstütze mit offset, kröpfung oder wie auch immer das in fachkreisen heißt. denn ich hätte nichts dagegen, wenn ich meinen sattel noch ein klein wenig nach hinten verschieben könnte. jetzt ist er nämlich schon so weit hinten wie es geht. mit versatz könnte ich wenigstens mal ausprobieren, ob es sich besser anfühlt, wenn nach hinten noch was ginge.
vielen dank für die antworten. jetzt weiß ich bescheid.


----------



## zook (31. Juli 2014)

Bitte um Info. Beschreibung lautet 20mm Offset. Auf dem Bild sehe ich aber keinen Offset. Oder täusche ich mich?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/NEU-Voll-Car...radteile_Komponenten&var=&hash=item4620b6e3c0


----------



## --- (31. Juli 2014)

olafxtr schrieb:


> hallo vincy
> 
> ihr sprecht hier von offset, den versatz des sattelstützen- kopfes nach hinten.
> ich kannte bisher nur den begriff sitback von meiner fsa k force, der das selbe beschreibt.
> ...



Der Begriff "offset" findet als Fachbegriff auch in anderen Bereichen Verwendung (z.b. bei Federgabeln).

Bei Sattelstützen findet man häufig den Begriff "Setback". Auch bei FSA heißt es "setback".

"sitback" kannte ich bisher überhaupt nicht.


----------



## markus-maximus (2. August 2014)

--- schrieb:


> Der Begriff "offset" findet als Fachbegriff auch in anderen Bereichen Verwendung (z.b. bei Federgabeln).
> 
> Bei Sattelstützen findet man häufig den Begriff "Setback". Auch bei FSA heißt es "setback".
> 
> "sitback" kannte ich bisher überhaupt nicht.



Du scheinst auf zylinderförmige Gegenstände im Po zu stehen...eine Carbonstütze aus China für 21€ - aber zu deiner Frage..ein Setback kann ich nicht erkennen. Komischerweise rüsten alle die ich kenne, welche eine mit Setback ab Werk hatten auf eine ohne um...

Analyse der Sitzposition sei dank...kann man auch daheim machen...


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2014)

Ich hab das Problem, dass ich sogar mit Sattel ganz vorn,zu weit hinten sitze! Check mal deine Sitzposition!


----------



## zook (5. August 2014)

markus-maximus schrieb:


> Du scheinst auf zylinderförmige Gegenstände im Po zu stehen...eine Carbonstütze aus China für 21€ ...



Meinst du die Sattelstütze ist schlechter als eine andere aus China für 121 Euro und aufgeklebten Marken-Logo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus-maximus (5. August 2014)

zook schrieb:


> Meinst du die Sattelstütze ist schlechter als eine andere aus China für 121 Euro und aufgeklebten Marken-Logo?



Dies weiß nur der Wind und ein unabhängiger Test. Aber mit nem Marken Logo drauf habe ich jemanden den ich in Regress ziehen kann.


----------

